# Favorite Shaq post dunk celebration



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

His new "it's alive" one cracks me up! I'm going to start doing that on the play ground, even though I usually use two hands.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

The only time he used the Merton Hanks imitation, he hurt his neck, so he never did it again! 

I'm wondering how many more times he is going to be allowed to hang on the rim like he does without getting called for a T. I think I've seen that about half-a-dozen times this season already.


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

Man...I like all of those choices, But the Merton Hanks Chicken Strutt has got to be the Funniest of them all. I aslo like that celebration when he's bangs with his Off-Hand and stares at it all the way down court with this crazy look :laugh:


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Ron</b>!
> The only time he used the Merton Hanks imitation, he hurt his neck, so he never did it again!
> 
> I'm wondering how many more times he is going to be allowed to hang on the rim like he does without getting called for a T. I think I've seen that about half-a-dozen times this season already.


You also have to wonder if the Big Fella is ever going to knock someone out when he kicks both of his legs in the air while Dunking. It's all good I guess, cause nothing has been called, just get out of the way!!


----------



## CelticsRule (Jul 22, 2002)

Whatever he did against the Blazers after the alleyoop from Kobe was awesome.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

my thoughts exactly, celticsrule0873. :yes:

I believe it was game 7 of the WCF in 2000.... Lakers trail the Blazers in the 4th quarter... Something about a rift between the two superstars.... same two superstars ran the alleyoop... AAAAAHHHHHHHHH yes, that's the best Shaq post dunk celebration.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

"Merton Hanks" which one is that?

My favorites are his "Elephant Walk" (as Kobe has called it) down the court and his "It's Alive!" look (staring down the left hand).


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

I remember the Blazers dunk like it was yesterday....Kobe just lobbed it up and CRAM! I loved it. In traffic Kobe split the D and the Lakers dynasty begain.


----------



## Lakers_32_4ever (Dec 30, 2002)

oh god. i love that blazer one too. it is awesome. so cool. the running and the fingers. haha.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> "Merton Hanks" which one is that?


Merton Hanks is the former 49ers safety. During Shaqs first or second year in here he imitated his celebration where he walks down the court like a whiplash victim. You can't really describe it, but Shaq only did it once.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

OH! I remember Merton Hanks! That guy was good.:yes:


----------

